# Need a Middleweight Schwinn front fender...



## sbwood (May 4, 2008)

I am restoring a 58 middleweight schwinn hornet and need a new (replacement) front fender... The one on the bike is in really bad shape...Any donors out there?

Not chrome...it is a painted fender.

I need something in good shape, very minimal, if any bends or dents...

Thanks for your help!

Chris


----------



## mruiz (May 5, 2008)

*Good luck*

I had to buy crome and then paint over it, cound not find ether.
The Fleebay has some times posted.
Mitch


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2008)

i might have something but I have to dig around my fenders I'll let you know


----------

